# Video



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I do not know how to delete a Post.

Regards


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

rickles23 said:


> I do not know how to delete a Post.
> 
> Regards


You can't, but a Moderator will do it for you if you ask. 

Select the 'Forums' tab and scroll down to find the Users On Line/Staff On Line, where you will see the name of one or more moderators currently on duty. 

Click on a name and send a Personal Message with your request.


----------

